# New blue tricolor litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These little oinkers are about 6 days old.






r


These last four pix are their father


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

stunning litter! fat healthy bubs


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

I culled most of them, there were 13, and little chubbies like these just dont happen with litters that big. So, eight of the nine with no dark markings went. I'm very pleased with these little piggies.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice looking!


----------



## lucsc (May 7, 2014)

Verry good looking litter! Beautyfull mother.


----------



## acrylicprism (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful litter! I hope you post photos as they grow- I love the parents and am especially fond of the little split face the dad has!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These little eekers are about 10 days old now.











These last two are of a recessive yellow that showed up in this litter








[/ur


----------



## acrylicprism (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh wow! Stunning babies (I still love the one with the little blaze!) That recessive is adorable as well! Beautiful little guys/ girls!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'm pretty pleased with these guys myself.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These lovelies are about two weeks old now.


----------



## acrylicprism (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh! They grow so fast! They're beautiful, hard to choose a favorite. Very nice! Now if only you were a bit closer so I could take some of your tris home with me!


----------

